# Download apk file direcetly from Google Play



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish to download apk file direcetly from Google Play to my P.C.

I try to use this website -
apps dot evozi dot com/apk-downloader


to download latest apk file directly from-

play dot google dot com/store/apps/details?id=com dot airmiles&hl=en


What it downloads is not 2.11.0 but 2.10.0 version of Android Airmiles apk app.

So I can't use it to install, since when I install it says I need the latest version.

I was wondering where I could download 2.11.0 version of airmiles app. directly ?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The APK files of Google Play are owned and controlled by Google, downloading them is illegal unless they are used in association with a Google Android device.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The APK files of Google Play are owned and controlled by Google, downloading them is illegal unless they are used in association with a Google Android device.


Many of apps. I am downloading are free apps.

What about same apps. hosted by Google Play and which are also hosted on 1mobile and amazon.ca ? Are those sites illegal in hosting them ?
They have their own app. to download the apk files.

Not all Tablets or Phones have Google PLay app. store on them.
Therefore not a Google Android device by your defintion.
In fact the earlier Next Book Tablets I use to have don't use Google PLay store app. to download apk files. So are you saying that the earlier Next Book Tablets are illegal since they don't use Google Play to download them and not associated with a Google Android device.?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

According to the site it was updated on May 13th https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airmiles&hl=en


----------

